# All my positive tests ... so far ;)



## SY92

Hi All! <3
After 4 losses over Lockdown ..
Ive went a bit test crazy double checking that this beany is sticking!!
I’ve spent soooo much money on these things that I am (ever so slightly) embarrassed about it haha!
but hey! each line is different.. right ?:lol:
I have a few more left over including a few extra digis that I will take to use them up over the next few days & (hopefully all going well)
I wont buy another once these are done!

My first pos was a vvvfl at 9dpo with evening diluted urine ... I am now 15 Dpo. AF is Officially Late! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Great lines! Congratulations :)


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> Great lines! Congratulations :)

thank you so much Bevzi!! <3
Its been/still is rough road but .. always have a little hope <3x


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## SY92

*Took this ‘for fun’ 
With no hold and diluted pee 
*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :)


----------



## SY92

\\:D/:happydance:!xoxo


----------



## tdog

Yey :happydance: so happy for you xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> Yey :happydance: so happy for you xx

Its still so surreal hun, hubbys told me to stop testing now ... hahaha .. men :lol: 

how are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## tdog

It will do lovely for a while it will :) :rofl: I've been still resting myself as it still seems so surreal :haha: :blush: but I'm very anxious feeling very bloated and so so tired aswell oh and always hungry :shrug: I lost weight during lockdown now ill be putting it on :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

I mean I'm not skinny to start with but the bloat :shrug: xx excuse the dirty top it's my pj's :haha: xx

View attachment IMG_20200719_215306.jpg


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> I mean I'm not skinny to start with but the bloat :shrug: xx excuse the dirty top it's my pj's :haha: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084698

You look great lovely!!
hey no judgment from me , aslong as you’re comfy!! my jammies are covered in paint from decorating but they’re so comfortable I cannot throw them out ha ha xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Great lines hon. Massive congratulations


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> You look great lovely!!
> hey no judgment from me , aslong as you’re comfy!! my jammies are covered in paint from decorating but they’re so comfortable I cannot throw them out ha ha xx

Mine is hair dye gel polish I'm a nail tech and can't seem to keep it in my nails :rofl: oh and abit of baby sick lol but like you said they so comfy xx


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Great lines hon. Massive congratulations

Thank you my lovely!

i am absolutely positive you will get your BFP soon!
You are gonna get that sticky bean hunni <3 
I can feel it *big hugs*!!xxx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> Mine is hair dye gel polish I'm a nail tech and can't seem to keep it in my nails :rofl: oh and abit of baby sick lol but like you said they so comfy xx

Hahah! Anazing, its always the mankiest jammies that are the comfiest ones!xxx


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> Hahah! Anazing, its always the mankiest jammies that are the comfiest ones!xxx

I hate it when I have to wash them as I have to put a different pair on :rofl: xx


----------



## JessaBear36

Congrats tests look great!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

SY92 said:


> Hahah! Anazing, its always the mankiest jammies that are the comfiest ones!xxx


So true! :laugh2:


----------



## PerthLady91

Absolute things of beauty those lines!! <3


----------

